# This is my VW Touran



## 3harts (Feb 12, 2003)

VW Touran 1.6 FSI Highline with 17" Calisto BBS with 225/45R 17 Y ContisportContact 2 tires ( 7 seats car )
















































More pictures on my VW Touran site >>
http://www.3harts.nl/touranprive/index1.htm 

_Modified by 3harts at 9:34 PM 7-10-2003_

_Modified by 3harts at 9:39 PM 7-10-2003_

_Modified by 3harts at 8:07 PM 8-19-2003_


_Modified by 3harts at 8:09 PM 8-19-2003_


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

Congradulations







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Spucial (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (INSANE808JETTA)*

I could just see every European owning a Benz A-Series doing this














cool though to see a vw from the other side of the pond.


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

Beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

i could totally see me driving that awesome Touran rather than the flat Touareg.
and i have no children...well just a cool black cat who thinks his a doggie.
i think that is what the new Golf is going to look like just a bit smaller. 
i am buying........


----------



## passatV6 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (garethusa)*

Very Cool! I'd love one of those babies...and I only 6 weeks ago bought my Passat Variant w/V6 and 5sp!


----------



## Geijn (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (passatV6)*

More Dutch people on the Tex! Welkom!


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

Cool car. 
I wish we got practical people movers like this (instead of overblown SUV's)...


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (Lwize)*

That is beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

WOW! Love the photos, especially the dash at night. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GO RED AND BLUE!


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

That's nice!!! I love this car! Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (PDXREFLEX)*









*SIGN THE PETITION:*
http://www.petitiononline.com/touran/petition.html 
VW Touran Photo Galleries:
http://www.vwvortex.com/resour....html 
http://www.germancarfans.com/photos.cfm?Task=View&PhotoID=3021107.001&Page=1 



_Modified by PDXREFLEX at 12:58 AM 7-13-2003_


----------



## lamjp (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Touran is a sensible, practical VW, so un-like the Toureg. 
A small TDI engine option help to extend driving/operating range beyond 8 hours without refuelling ... great for overnight camping or cruising through remote countrysides.







Congratulation to your wise purchase and thanks for sharing the pictures, 3harts.


----------



## Roobster (Nov 14, 2001)

I really like your Touran, as you know








(FM op AW-forum)


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

what are those buttons by the e-brake?


----------



## Beleidigungmaschine (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: (stock60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stock60* »_what are those buttons by the e-brake?

cd player ??








Btw, I've signed the petition... even though I doubt it will do anything


----------



## 3harts (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (Beleidigungmaschine)*

Thats the 6 CD changer ( build in from factory )
It works perfect & the music sound is very good.
The highline ( Touran ) have 8 speakers ( 4 tweeters + 4 woofers )
THe carkit from Nokia is working also "through" the radio.
When you calling with you mobile carkit >> the conversation is through
the carspeakers >> and you can change the volume / fader / balance on your radio ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (3harts)*

Whats with the Touareg hating on this thread? I'm happy that Volkswagen didn't make a behemoth of an SUV with the Touareg; in person, the Touareg is not to small and not to big either, basically a Passat Variant on steroids (and thus quite practical and handsome).
Of course, when the Touran news hit, there was ample Touran hating on VWVortex (people saying its a nondescript, boring minivan and whatnot). I think, especially after seeing these first real customer photos, the Touran isn't just another entry into the mini-minivan arena. Its genuinely good looking for that segment, and understated enough to be dignified. Yet, somehow (for a minivan) it looks somewhat muscular and (gasp) sporty. In a hatchback/GTI sort of way, you know?
How long before Charactere makes a bodykit?







Something tells me a Touran fully kitted out with 18" rims and suspension would actually look hot 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## captaingomes (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (ASurroca)*

Hi, thanks for posting those pictures!
Could you give us a comparison between your Golf IV and the Touran in terms of interior comfort, seats, driving impressions, and other aspects? It's too bad you didn't get the 2.0 TDI, but how do you find the new 1.6 FSI?
If you could, I'd like to get a better look at the seat materials, and how you would rate the seat comfort, and also how roomy is the second row.
Thanks in advance, and enjoy your Touran!


----------



## lbrlbr (Jul 29, 2003)

*Written review Touran 1.6FSI - after 2500km in use*

So - first the positive
=================
What a fantastic car! For us, a family of four with one kid in a pram and a 2 year old young man in a child seat, this car has enabled us to do things we simply could not do with our old car - a VW Golf. First of all, we once wanted to bring a friend of our son. Formerly, we could not have done this, as our rear seat is occupied by the pram with our baby, and her brother in a child seat beside. Now, we simply installed a second child-seat in one of the extra rear-end seats, and the pram chassis fit perfectly beside it. The kids loved it, and all of a sudden, a "family of five" had transport. The room for extra luggage is then not too big, but packing for a long day at beach was no problem. And the ability to use only ONE rear seat is perfect; not all competitors offer this ability.
The second previously impossible scenario came for a long (300km) drive in about 32 degrees Celcius: Formerly, we would have stopped for an hour brake in the mid due to our son being bored, but now... First, he kept himself happy by just watching from his child seat in the mid seating row. From the high seating position, he can see through both sides, and also: To the front of the car. When he finally grew unhappy, we unfolded the flight-style table, and put some food on it. Fantastic! He always keeps some toys with him, and we permanenly store those in the rather generous door-side compartment. These are wide and deep enough to keep quite big toys, and they do not fall out when you open/close the door. So, the Touran shortened this trip by an hour, and saved us from a long child-protest-period - any parent will know how valuable this can be.
Third, we have driven from sea-level to an altitude of about 1200 meters above sea level. It was a 220 km drive, partly on low-quality narrow serpentine style roads. The car was fully loaded, and we had fitted a large bike-carrier (Charriot from Canada) on the roof. Most amazing was the average fuel consumption: The on-board computer reported a staggering low average of 0.69L/100km! And this, with the AC kept on, in about 20-25 degrees Celcius. On the way down, we got down to 0.68L/100km. The suspension of the car is quite hard, but it was perfect for this type of travel. I tried driving through some mountain curves rather agressively, and the road performance is amazing, much better than our previous Golf Mk3, despite the heavy load, and heavy car. VW must have put all heavy stuff very low in the car. For the fun of it, I also tried pressing the pedal when I was being tailed by a Zaphira: Every time I wanted, I could leave it behind on the uphill roads.
The trunk is HUGE. As our kids are young, we have been able to move two of the mid row seats forward. Even for a long expedition, when we kept TWO child carriers in the trunk (one large one, and one umbrella style), and luggage and food for a week, there was still undisturbed line of sight through the rear window for the driver. This is traffic safety for the active family, especially when combined with the superior road behavior, and all those little three-letter accornyms (anti-this, and anti-that).
Concerns
========
Of course, there are some concerns discovered. Most important, on this 1993 model, there is a potential corrosion spot: If you look at the lowest connection between the front door, and the chassis, you will see a moving metal sheet close to the door-step. And this place does get dirty, when driving in bad weather. And when you open and close the door, you will automatically scrub any large pieces of dirt to both the door-step, and the door's little metal sheet. We have written to the VW representative in Norway, to see if they change this.
On fabric: The mid seat row has plastic protection towards the trunk only on the mid seat, while fabric is exposed towards the trunk on the outer two seats. The two other seats are allready somewhat dirty (and difficult to clean), due to the fabric being in direct contact with the wheels of the baby-carrier, which we store in the trunk.
Apart from this, we have not spotted any other real production deficiency. All little plastic lids are still in place. All electronic gadgets work. And when VW discovered that some 1993 Tourans could have an engine fan error, they wrote us and shifted it promptly, at no cost to us. Though this is annoying, it should be compared to how it was only a few years ago: The car companies would not had discovered such faults so early, and we would have run to failure. This is predictive and preventive maintenance at its best. And the standard two years/30000km service intervals will work wonders for my wallet.
Little gadgets
============
When I shopped for car, I prioritized total cost of ownership, functional superiority, and safety. However, while actually using the car, we have found a number of small gadgets that makes driving easier, more fun, or simpler in other ways.
The glove compartment has two litte switches: First you can use your normal car key to disengage the passenger side air-bag. Great for us who for some time will keep a kid there. The second switch allows us to divert some of the AC cooling to the glove compartment: You have got yourself a mini fridge! For us, it is not only for drinks and chocolate; we must keep some insulin (diabetes medicine) cooled if possible, and this comes in extremely handy for us. And when opening the glove compartment, there are two cup holders immediately in front of the front passanger. We use this as a "coffee/tea mixing tray" on longer journeys.
In the 7-seat version of the Touran, the rear seats are folded into the floor. The head-protections are taken off, and are put into a tiny compartment underneath the trunk floor. This compartment has proved useful: We store winter/ice lock spray there, as well as rope for roof mounting, a large snow brush, and some other auxilliary equippment. And not having the head protectors flying around when not used is just smart.

Is this a new car?
===========
Now, I am not in any way an expert, so this must be a yes/no: I believe that under-the-hood, the chassis and the engine are new. The AC, window levers, radio etc etc are the same as on most VWs/Audi's.
What does other think about it?
===========================
So, we got a low cost of ownership (but fairly expensive to buy in Norway), superior to drive, safe car. And it really works for the active family with children in a demanding geography and climate. Is there anything that I really can complain about? Not really. You may or may not like the looks of the car, but it is definitely functional. All the other parents on the play-ground now want a Touran (previously, it was Zaphira, a Passat, Corolla or Octavia stationwagon). My brother-in-law, who has been reading all car magazines for more than 20 years has approved the car, and wants one. His words when I turned on the 8-speaker stereo, with him in the driver's seat was "Hey, for the first time, this is a really cool MPV!" For me, that is the finest grade any car can get, and we plan to keep it as long as we might have to drive the kids' soccer teams around.
/Lars - and NO I am not in any way affiliated with VW, or any other car-related company


----------



## lbrlbr (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (captaingomes)*

I had a Golf III:
Seat comfort in my 1.6FSI Trendline ("mid model") is great for front and mid rows. For the rear two seats, you should be below 12 years of age to enjoy fully: Not too much leg-room there.
3-point belts for all seven seats.
For the front two seats, I can adjust tilt, hight, and there is an extra knob for the lower part of the spine. (On the seat, that is.







Much better than on the basic model, though that was ok on a short test-drive.
The mid seat in the mid row is somewhat more narrow than the two at the sides. However, a friend of 1.80+ meters had no problems sitting there at all. ==> The leg-room is great.
In terms of fabric quality, it feels a bit "thinner" than it did on my former Golf III. I do not know what this means over time.


----------



## lbrlbr (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Written review Touran 1.6FSI - after 2500km in use (lbrlbr)*

Oups, I forgot: I drive a 1993 Touran 1.6FSI. Good enough for me, but if you are going to drive considerably at European highways (that is, speeds around 110 km/h), you might want a larger engine. For us, the 1.6FSI is clearly good enough for driving with heavy load in a hilly/mountanous contry, but I guess that some speed drivers always will want more.


----------



## LuxNova (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Written review Touran 1.6FSI - after 2500km in use (lbrlbr)*

Congrats. You're the first MK5er I've seen.


----------



## RGordini (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Written review Touran 1.6FSI - after 2500km in use (LuxNova)*

How do you access the two rear seats, can you add a pic in your web page?


----------



## lbrlbr (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Written review Touran 1.6FSI - after 2500km in use (RGordini)*

Sorry, no picks







. But, here is a description. Car: Touran 1.6FSI 1993 7 seats.
Start-state: Both rear seats are fully folded. The mid row seats can be in any position.
Description:
1. I reach for the top of the seat, which is fully folded into the trunk floor. No problem for me being 1.75 meters long.
2. There is no latch; I just draw it towards me. One-hand operation.
3. When in upright position, it automatically latches on the side, top part.
4. Optionally same operation for other seat. Latches at other side.
5. Open floor-compartment behind rear seats (ie towards the back of the car). Simple to do this.
6. Take out and mount head-protection. (also simple)
7. For both rear seats, there are 3-point belts. They use standard belt latches on both left and right side of the seat. The two latch-parts attached to the belt have different sizes; thus, you cannot mount it in the wrong way.
End state: One or two rear seats up. Best entry through trunk door if one seat up, but can also be enterred from rear side door. In this case, you must a) Draw a strap to fold the seat forward and b) pull a second strap to make it "rise", to give enough room for entry. Quick, but two grips. But, more importantly, you can do it with one hand so that you can hold an angry child with your other hand, in case of dangerous traffic.
To fold down a seat:
1. Take off head protector. Put back into compartment.
2. Open latch and fold down seat - also a one-hand operation. he latch is located on the back - top - side corner of the seat, so it is easy access.
3. Ready!
I frequently use one of these extra seats for an occasional baby/kid seat. During these occations, I do not even need to use the extra head protections, so folding up/down takes about 15-20 seconds. I have a rather broad baby carrier chassis; if I have to store it beside one of the extra rear seats, I must store it vertically. Not-so-broad chassis can lie down horiztonally. For this case, I store some strong thin rope in the trunk-end-floor compartment (same as the extra head-rests). Thus, when "the extra kid" and all backage is loaded, I can pick it out easily, and secure the load with this rope. There is one side-mounted cargo-securing-ring on each side of the trunk, towards the rear, so I can do this as last step.
If I use both rear seats, there is little room for baggage; think of a row of shopping bags, or quite thin bags between the rear seats and the trunk door. As the room for feets in front of the mid seat row is good, we put some bags on the floor there, as well as behind the rear two seats. But a large pram chassis? Not inside the car. An umbrella-style stroller (or two) is fine, but not a large chassis.
/LB


----------



## lbrlbr (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Written review Touran 1.6FSI - after 2500km in use (RGordini)*

Apart from the written description, I saw some picks at http://www.xs4all.nl/~wvhart/t...2.htm . I also forget to tell: If you use the pull-out curtain that protects the trunk from preying eyes, it is the same construction as I have seen on older Audis. Usually, it is mounted just behind the row of mid seats. With only small kids in the extra two seats, it can remain there, but with larger kids/adaults, you just move it to be behind the rear two seats. You can see it in the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Moving it adds another 45 seconds if you are careful.
/LB


----------



## 3harts (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Written review Touran 1.6FSI - after 2500km in use (lbrlbr)*

Thanx for your story, I have the same experience with the VW Touran.
But my English is very bad







voor a great story >> Sorry.
Its a great car en i have a lot of pleasure with the VW Touran http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01silvergtiglx (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Written review Touran 1.6FSI - after 2500km in use (3harts)*

very nice i like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nonenthusiast (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Written review Touran 1.6FSI - after 2500km in use (01silvergtiglx)*

I like it A LOT!
I'd kill for one with a TDI in it.


----------



## nonenthusiast (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (ASurroca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASurroca* »_Whats with the Touareg hating on this thread?: 

I think part of it, at least in my mind is that VW brings out a utility type vehicle, only it's targeted at people who make $80-90k a year or more. What happened to the people's car?
Here we have a great little utility type wagon, but they won't bring it here. A Touran 4Motion with a little ground clearance and skidplates would be great and it would be affordable to a lot more people.
Despite what the stupid commercials show, most Golf or Jetta drivers cannot simply trade their $16,000 car in on a $45,000 SUV when it no longer meets their needs, so like me, they go elsewhere.








The Honda Element is pretty much everything the VW bus USED to be, roomy as hell, surprisingly manuverable, boxy and ugly, good on rough roads and trails and very AFFORDABLE.
The Toureg and upcoming Microbus are sure to be luxury laden and expensive as hell and much less practical than the VW's of old.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWbirds (Jul 2, 2003)

Very nice MK5 Volkswagen >> you driving a car from the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great color combination http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A very nice VW Touran.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

*FULL SIZE pics:* 
http://www.svenska.volkswagen....a.jpg
http://www.svenska.volkswagen....n.jpg
http://www.svenska.volkswagen....k.jpg


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3harts* »_VW Touran 1.6 FSI Highline with 17" Calisto BBS with 225/45R 17 Y ContisportContact 2 tires ( 7 seats car )










Thank you!








Show the North American public once again how you can combine fashion, design, practicality








Still miss our Sharan...


----------



## Ballistic (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

Not bad... I never liked the touran, but it has started to grow on me. Your Touran looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (3harts)*

Would a TV/Navigation screen fit in that pop up panel in the center of the dash?


----------



## VWbirds (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (Scirocco)*

Yes, no problem !


----------



## VWbirds (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (VWbirds)*

O, i don't read it good >> Pop up panel, center dash.








Yes, there is space for the display ( not for the naviCDplayer )


_Modified by VWbirds at 8:33 AM 8-23-2003_


----------



## lbrlbr (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: This is my VW Touran (Scirocco)*

I do not (yet) have car entertainment/navi-system, but I did a little looking around regarding what would be the cheapest way to handle.
For NAV: Cheapest is to mount a handheld GPS. If you need a display, prices raise very quickly. Probably there is a ton of patents ==> licences to pay. Also, GPS receivers are hard to produce cheapely (or else, there would be GPSs in all cell-phones years ago).
For rear-seat entertainment, I would go for the following: Buy a PlayStation 2, and install a modchip (assuming, of course, that is legal in your country). You can then play any zone DVD, as well as standard games. Use ear-plugs, or small external speakers. For screens, use two standard 6.x inch LCDs, which you mount with som straps. Clarion has one such screen. Navigate with standard PS2 console. A screen-splitter (one screen output --> attach more than one screen) is cheap.
Thus, you get rear-seat entertainment that is PORTABLE; I guess you do not want it for to-from kindergarten anyway, but only longer trips. Pack all of it in a small laptop back-pack, and you have a system that you can have in the car, or in a cabin. In the Touran, you could put the PS2-backpack either on the mid-seat, or, on the floor in front of the mid-seat row. The downside is that it is not connected to the standard stereo, but you can fade all sound to only front-seat speakers.
/LB


----------

